# [Q] Razr Camera Flashable



## MisterCTW (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone have a flashable zip of the RAZR camera?

I am running Liberty 2.0


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

I think droidtheory posted it in his rom forum (purity). You would have to go through a lot of posts to find it. I know people in there have the zip.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Let me deodex it for us, I'm curious myself.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers.. Just wipe cache and dalvik and flash it: http://db.tt/ELv5MUxK

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

So,how is it?


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

terryrook said:


> So,how is it?


Idk its fine. I hardly use my phone's cam so I don't nitpick much. A bit faster than the stock bionic one I guess? Lol.

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## brandon2x (Aug 5, 2011)

Well I installed this, looks EXACTLY like the stock camera. No faster to me... But you can't click on the pic after you take one. says media not installed or something... How do I get rid of this? I'm on the purity v2.5 rom... I'd like to go back to the stock camera actually. I don't like the camera on purity that doesn't take widescreen pics.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

brandon2x said:


> Well I installed this, looks EXACTLY like the stock camera. No faster to me... But you can't click on the pic after you take one. says media not installed or something... How do I get rid of this? I'm on the purity v2.5 rom... I'd like to go back to the stock camera actually. I don't like the camera on purity that doesn't take widescreen pics.


The thumbnail doesn't work because you're on Purity so you don't have the blur gallery. That (as well as the stock bionic) camera only lets you click the thumbnails if you have the stock gallery. Just change the settings between 8mp and 6mp to get widescreen.


----------



## brandon2x (Aug 5, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> The thumbnail doesn't work because you're on Purity so you don't have the blur gallery. That (as well as the stock bionic) camera only lets you click the thumbnails if you have the stock gallery. Just change the settings between 8mp and 6mp to get widescreen.


i understand how to change the settings, but not being able to click on the pic instantly is a bit annoying so I'd like to go back to the camera on purity. Anyone know how to do that or have the zip file perhaps?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

That razr cam is not the full razr cam. Its a hybrid. But it is faster than stock bionic caM. I made a thread about it.


----------

